# Buffon bollito?



## Torros (21 Marzo 2016)

tanta esaltazione per il record di Buffon, ma a me questo pare chiaramente finito o semitale da qualche anno.

Contro il Bayern ha grosse responsabilità su 3 dei 4 gol subiti al ritorno. 
Non esce su quelli di Lewa e Muller - anche se pure Bonucci non è esente da colpe anzi - e su quello di Coman è posizionato piuttosto male. In generale tutte le volte che l'ho visto recentemente non ho visto il portierone del passato. Non fa particolari errori, però raramente fa parate decisive, spesso si ferma al compitino.

La stampa lo esalta, ma per me non è tra i migliori da un pò figuriamoci, migliore o secondo migliore. Gli è rimasta solo la fama. Sicuramente è ancora il migliore in Italia ma giusto perché non ci sono molte alternative.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Marzo 2016)

Penso non sia il più forte adesso, Gigio , ma è comunque un portiere che da molta sicurezza soprattutto alla difesa.
Ricordo le partite nei giovanissimi quando facevo il difensore.. quando c'era il primo portiere stavo tranquillo.. quando entrava il secondo, seppur un mio caro amico, ero terrorizzato... Chissà quanti errori ho fatto per sta storia...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> tanta esaltazione per il record di Buffon, ma a me questo pare chiaramente finito o semitale da qualche anno.
> 
> Contro il Bayern ha grosse responsabilità su 3 dei 4 gol subiti al ritorno.
> Non esce su quelli di Lewa e Muller - anche se pure Bonucci non è esente da colpe anzi - e su quello di Coman è posizionato piuttosto male. In generale tutte le volte che l'ho visto recentemente non ho visto il portierone del passato. Non fa particolari errori, però raramente fa parate decisive, spesso si ferma al compitino.
> ...



non guardo abbastanza match dei gobbi per dirlo ma l'anno scorso a me è sembrato decisivo per portare la Juve in finale di champions


----------



## vota DC (21 Marzo 2016)

Quando li prende si vede che fa apposta: non è colto di sorpresa, ha reazioni mosce contro palle che vede benissimo.


----------



## .Nitro (21 Marzo 2016)

Per me gia da un pò di anni è un portiere normalissimo


----------



## Hammer (21 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> tanta esaltazione per il record di Buffon, ma a me questo pare chiaramente finito o semitale da qualche anno.
> 
> Contro il Bayern ha grosse responsabilità su 3 dei 4 gol subiti al ritorno.
> Non esce su quelli di Lewa e Muller - anche se pure Bonucci non è esente da colpe anzi - e su quello di Coman è posizionato piuttosto male. In generale tutte le volte che l'ho visto recentemente non ho visto il portierone del passato. Non fa particolari errori, però raramente fa parate decisive, spesso si ferma al compitino.
> ...



Ultimamente è idolatrato e ultraosannato dalla stampa per qualsiasi intervento, una roba vergognosa.

Comunque in Italia Handanovic lo ha superato da tempo. Però Buffon è subito dietro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Marzo 2016)

gioca solo di esperienza, non ha più riflessi


----------



## pennyhill (21 Marzo 2016)

Non sono d'accordo su alcuni episodi (gol di Lewandowski per esempio), ma a quasi 40 anni sarei anche sorpreso se non mostrasse segni di declino.


----------



## juventino (22 Marzo 2016)

Beh quest'anno fa 38 anni, eh, sarebbe assurdo il contrario. Resta però uno dei migliori in circolazione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Marzo 2016)

Provocazioni is the way


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (22 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> tanta esaltazione per il record di Buffon, ma a me questo pare chiaramente finito o semitale da qualche anno.
> 
> Contro il Bayern ha grosse responsabilità su 3 dei 4 gol subiti al ritorno.
> Non esce su quelli di Lewa e Muller - anche se pure Bonucci non è esente da colpe anzi - e su quello di Coman è posizionato piuttosto male. In generale tutte le volte che l'ho visto recentemente non ho visto il portierone del passato. Non fa particolari errori, però raramente fa parate decisive, spesso si ferma al compitino.
> ...



è chiaramente imbolsito causa età ma non fa mai cappelle e per un portiere vuol dire tantissimo.
Perché significa che tutti i gol che prende sono gol difficili da parare per qualsiasi portiere.
Ci sono portieri che hanno ovviamente molta più reattività e riflessi ma sono inaffidabili perché scappellano spesso.

Bene fa la Juve a tenersi Buffon finché regge.. quelli più forti di lui (e si contano in una mano) sono giocatori da 50/60 milioni.


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2016)

Buffon è ancora un ottimo portiere, chiaramente per ovvi motivi anagrafici non lo si può più considerare un top. Ma se la Juventus non l'ha ancora cacciato significa che è ancora bravo, Juventus che notoriamente non ha mai guardato in faccia nessuno, bandiere comprese.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Buffon è ancora un ottimo portiere, chiaramente per ovvi motivi anagrafici non lo si può più considerare un top. Ma se la Juventus non l'ha ancora cacciato significa che è ancora bravo, Juventus che notoriamente non ha mai guardato in faccia nessuno, bandiere comprese.



più che ancora bravo è una figura importante nello spogliatoio


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> più che ancora bravo è una figura importante nello spogliatoio



Entrambe le cosa dai, non gioca solo perchè è il capitano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Entrambe le cosa dai, non gioca solo perchè è il capitano.



no ma anche se Neto fosse più bravo di lui giocherebbe sempre lui, è più importante dell'allenatore


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no ma anche se Neto fosse più bravo di lui giocherebbe sempre lui, è più importante dell'allenatore



Guarda, la Juventus per me non c'entra nulla con il tuo ragionamento, storicamente è una squadra che non ha mai guardato in faccia nessuno.

E' quella squadra che non ha avuto problemi a panchinare e cacciare Del Piero, una bandiera. Che non si è fatta problemi a mandare via eroi di coppa campioni appena vinta come Ravanelli. 

Se Buffon gioca è perchè merita, se non lo fosse lo panchinano, garantito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, la Juventus per me non c'entra nulla con il tuo ragionamento, storicamente è una squadra che non ha mai guardato in faccia nessuno.
> 
> E' quella squadra che non ha avuto problemi a panchinare e cacciare Del Piero, una bandiera. Che non si è fatta problemi a mandare via eroi di coppa campioni appena vinta come Ravanelli.
> 
> Se Buffon gioca è perchè merita, se non lo fosse lo panchinano, garantito.



del Piero era solo un leader tecnico, Buffon è un leader caratteriale che nello spogliatoio ha una presenza diversa, Totti ravanelli e del Piero sono un altro tipo rispetto a Buffon Imho e poi sono anche giocatori di movimento che giocano in ruoli in cui si deve fare la differenza, Buffon a meno che non inizia a fare papere clamorose non lo toglierà mai nessuno dal campo


----------



## davoreb (23 Marzo 2016)

E' esaltato dai media oltre i suoi attuali meriti ma è ancora un ottimo portiere.

Bollito non direi proprio.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Non fa particolari errori,



Diciamo che il non fare papere madornali lo salva dalla critica, per il resto la penso come te. Gigione attualmente è superiore.


----------



## massvi (23 Marzo 2016)

Buffon e' ancora meglio di Neuer e tutti i portieri che circolano.


----------



## koti (23 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> tanta esaltazione per il record di Buffon, ma a me questo pare chiaramente finito o semitale da qualche anno.
> 
> Contro il Bayern ha grosse responsabilità su 3 dei 4 gol subiti al ritorno.
> Non esce su quelli di Lewa e Muller - anche se pure Bonucci non è esente da colpe anzi - e su quello di Coman è posizionato piuttosto male. In generale tutte le volte che l'ho visto recentemente non ho visto il portierone del passato. Non fa particolari errori, però raramente fa parate decisive, spesso si ferma al compitino.
> ...


Intitoli il thread "Buffon bollito" e poi nel commento specifichi che è "ancora il migliore in Italia". Boh, ti contraddici un pochino. 
Concordo che ad oggi ci siano portieri più forti, ma è normale vista l'età.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Aprile 2016)

Ho visto stasera.. 
Rimane tra i migliori 3 al mondo, pochi cavoli.


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2016)

Sisi, finito.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Aprile 2016)

Come sempre una sentenza


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2016)

alla faccia del bollito, è ancora tra i migliori al mondo, leggenda


----------



## kolao95 (27 Giugno 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA

Sotto Neuer c'è lui e stop.


----------



## juventino (27 Giugno 2016)

38 anni e ancora fra i migliori. Grandissimo Gigi.


----------



## Torros (27 Giugno 2016)

oggi mi ha impressionato di più De Gea.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> oggi mi ha impressionato di più De Gea.



Si specie sul liscio


----------



## smallball (27 Giugno 2016)

a 38 anni ancora straordinario


----------



## Dany20 (27 Giugno 2016)

Rimane il numero 1.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Giugno 2016)

miglior portiere della storia del calcio....un grandissimo.....se penso che nel 2006 eravamo ad un passo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2016)

Che bello recuperare questi topic ahahahahah
Gigi é ormai considerato da qualche anno il piú grande portiere di sempre. Io non dico mai frasi tipo "non ci sarà piú uno forte come Maradona, Messi ecc.ecc.", ma in questo caso sì: nessuno sarà piú grande di Buffon.


----------



## Symon (27 Giugno 2016)

Se gioca così meriterebbe di andare avanti senza problemi oltre i 40...e sicuro che se stà così lo farà, e la Juve glielo permetterà sicuramente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che bello recuperare questi topic ahahahahah
> Gigi é ormai considerato da qualche anno il piú grande portiere di sempre. Io non dico mai frasi tipo "non ci sarà piú uno forte come Maradona, Messi ecc.ecc.", ma in questo caso sì: nessuno sarà piú grande di Buffon.



Il futuro è incerto, chi lo può sapere..ma di certo è il nr 1 di sempre ad oggi..
In molti gli sono stati accostati di recente: Chec, Dida, Neur..tutti respinti al mittente..il più grande è lui e basta.

Si conferma comunque come la scuola italiana e tedesca siano le migliori


----------

